

Show HN: Drupal 7.28 with custom theme ready to use - qmaxquique
https://terminal.com/tiny/EHEnAvg1Mb

======
qmaxquique
I created a container with Drupal and a custom Clear corporate theme. It
should be useful if you want to test Drupal 7 by yourself without having to
install it.

------
xtian_ar
Wonderful! I was looking for a container like this to test my Drupal website.

------
chemas
Excellent Idea!! Looks promising.

